# My 90 Gallon Tank



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Messing around this morning with my camera and thought I'd post a couple of these...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks good! What is all in there?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Looks good! What is all in there?


Currently the tank has:

12 Silver tipped tetra's

3 Clown Loaches

1 Red Tailed Black Shark

4 Cherry Barbs

1 Marble Pleco (At least that's what the tank was labelled when I bought it)

5 Albino Cory's (I've always like these...they remind me of little pigs for some reason)

1 Brown Lace Bushynose pleco (from Katalyst)

And some Red Cherry Shrimp... not sure how many, but I'm sure there aren't as many as I initially put in. (also from Katalyst)

More to come, but my girlfriend and I decided to move, so we are waiting till after the move to put anything else in.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks good Dennis! The shrimp are probally getting eaten by the loaches, they are so entertaining, I love mine. Unfortunately they are voracious eaters and like to dine on crustaceans as well as steal my pleco's zuchinni!


----------



## muraydog (Jul 5, 2008)

*90 gallon tank*

Looks okay, but seems to be missing something... How about a big-ass castle, a pirate-chest bubble accessory, and clown-puke blue gravel?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Jesser still trying to get rid of the gravel.... 

Looks good.


----------



## muraydog (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh! And a disco ball. Gotta have a disco ball.... Maybe a platform shoe for the red tailed shark to hide in! And.. and.. and a red sequined background with red strobe lights! My GAWD! That would be the classiest thing I've ever seen! 

(BTW, just a hint: Get some plastic plants. That real 'photosynthasizing' crap you have is tacky).


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Dennis the tank is wonderful!  I hope the move goes smoothly!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Looks good Dennis! The shrimp are probally getting eaten by the loaches, they are so entertaining, I love mine. Unfortunately they are voracious eaters and like to dine on crustaceans as well as steal my pleco's zuchinni!


Yeah, the clown loaches do have quite the personality. It's especially funny to watch the Red Tail Shark interact with the loaches. He seems to think he's one of them and they don't seem to mind him, so it works out well for all parties involved, lol. I think you're right about them eating the shrimp though. There is definately 3 rather big ones left. I was hoping there would be sufficient hidding spots for them to survive in the tank, but the remaining 3 seem to be doing fine. They've grown unbeleivably since we got them.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

muraydog said:


> Oh! And a disco ball. Gotta have a disco ball.... Maybe a platform shoe for the red tailed shark to hide in! And.. and.. and a red sequined background with red strobe lights! My GAWD! That would be the classiest thing I've ever seen!
> 
> (BTW, just a hint: Get some plastic plants. That real 'photosynthasizing' crap you have is tacky).


GREAT! You will be soooo pleased when you get home tonight! I went to the fish store and bought all sorts of new decorations for the tank!!! The strobe lights look great and I've even added an 8 track cassette player with underwater speakers blasting out Bee Gee's tunes 24/7! I know you didn't mention this, but I also managed to pick up a hot pink "No Fishing" sign as well as everything else you requested! I can't wait to enter this tank in some aquascaping competitions! Oh, and I managed to trade in all of our "Tacky real plants" for some nice ultra fake looking flourescent blue and green plastic plants. I can't wait to see the look on your face when you get home!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> Jesser still trying to get rid of the gravel....
> 
> Looks good.


Hehe... I still have the green stuff you brought me in my desk at work!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Dennis the tank is wonderful!  I hope the move goes smoothly!


Yeah, I'm not looking forward to moving that tank... I'll set up somes temporary smaller tanks on the other end though to keep the fish in for a little while so I can take my time setting up the 90 gallon again. I can't wait to move though... bigger apartment means more tanks. My girlfriend [muraydog if anyone didn't catch that ] seems to think a new couch is more important than more tanks, but I'm hoping she'll see how wrong she is before then! lmao


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Couch? Who needs em? 

I sugested to my gf that we could just sit in chairs in front of the 6 foot tank instead of couches. Apparently that is not acceptable.

Kate, didn't you get rid of a couch or something to put a tank in?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Dennis, tank looks great, I love the look of the stone. Just watch out it doesn't raise your pH too much.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Dennis, tank looks great, I love the look of the stone. Just watch out it doesn't raise your pH too much.


Yeah I test the water fairly regularly, so far so good. PH hasen't even changed slightly so far... so keeping my fingers crossed on that. I was thinking about running some peat through the filter to lower the ph regardless as the tap water is at 7.5 and I'd prefer it a little lower, but all the fish seem to be doing so well that I hate to fix something that isn't broken. I've been out of the aquarium hobby for about 10 years and back then I was breeding africans, so raising ph was ideal! 

Oh and btw, the plants we picked up from you are also thriving. Thanks!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, looks like I'll have to take more pics of the tanks! Lots has changed since I took those. We just moved to a new apartment and I was dreading moving the 90 gallon, but the've been in their new home for a week now with 0 fatalaties!  

One nice thing about the move though was the discovery of more shrimp than I thought we had! I was convinced for the longest time that there where only 3 RCS's remaining, but I was EXTREMELY pleased to pull 9 shrimp out of there... it appears as though the other 6 are much smaller than the 3 I though we had...so maybe a 2nd generation? Not sure, but I think it just may be. I doubt we still have 9 though... about an hour after putting the shrimp, Bob (our biggest clown loach) may have gotten a hold of one of them. I did manage to count 3 of them this morning though, so I know we still have a minimum of 3 in there!  

We also added a few more Clown Loaches and 32 neon tetras! We actually only bought 30 neon tetras...but they gave us 32! BONUS! hehe

Another bonus was that the guy in the apartment accross the hall from our new place moved out the same weekend and left a 24" aquarium light, so the landlord gave it to us. 

Anyway... I'll post new pics tomorrow!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats on the move.

Now take some pic!!!

New setups are fun..I'm in the process too. 65 is being water tested this week.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Newbie question. what is that beautiful plant in the 4th pic, first post, the lacy one? (and I just know it's going to be "lacy_________) LOL 
Love the old tank, can't wait for new pic!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

mamadoo said:


> Newbie question. what is that beautiful plant in the 4th pic, first post, the lacy one? (and I just know it's going to be "lacy_________) LOL
> Love the old tank, can't wait for new pic!


And you are right it is the Madagascar lace plant or Aponogeton madagascariensis
http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-214.htm


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm starting to wish I had the money to do a HUGE tank!! I don't think I am going to have enough space for everything I want in a small tank!!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

At least one big 4" long tank for sure.  It is like a big screen, very HD TV and the action never stops.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Speaking of TV's, that's how I've convinced my husband not to b*tch about how much this is going to cost, he got his TV, and the big programming package etc. Mind you, there's no way I can get a 4' now, but I can honestly see one in the future . Saw a 6' on one of the buysell sites, for $300, with stand (nothing else), I was actually thinking of the possibilities...
Is it normal to daydream about how you want your tank set up? 
We go to BA's so much that my kds now beg to go! Great form of entertainment, especially cause I don't have anything to put stuff in yet, so it's free!! LOL


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Haha, we all daydream of set ups. Some set ups bigger and more elaborate than others, some with expensive fish, and others, just modest little things like a nano on your desk. With pretty little fish and an anemone.......ah......


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice looking I really like the way you have the rocks.


----------

